# What happens in the average therapy session?



## NotSoSilentHill (Feb 4, 2013)

Does it help? Is it worth it? How did you actually 'get into' it?


----------



## Strange Observer (Apr 3, 2013)

There is no average therapy session, as each therapist is different, their techniques often comes from different schools of psychology and psychotherapy. Also the way they apply such technique is just as varied, could be face to face, could be through emails, phone calls, indirectly through another person. 
Therapy works only if these criteria are met, 1. The therapist really cares about you and fixing your problem. 2. They can find the source of your problem 3. You want to change inorder to solve the problem and 4. They reinforce the solution so you don't fall back to hold habits. 
I got into through my local doctor who recommended me to a psychologist, nowadays there are phone directories for counselling clinics, support groups. 
Only you can decide, I've had my fair share of bad therapists, though the good ones really do help. You can tell they are good if they meet that criteria list, heck ask them in the very beginning if they can do all of that.


----------

